# The results are finally in....



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes the results are finally in....PICS!!!! I've been having some time and computer issues...not enough time to edit pics and computer wanting to be slow (getting some age like me, LOL) when I can.

Here's a list of the latest logs sawn...Spalted poplar crotches, Aged red oak and Aged red oak crotches, spalted ailanthus and crotch, spalted elm. Part of these I've featured already in recent posts so I'll try not to double thread them.

Here's a link to all the pics on my website: http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 

BUT here's a tease of what's to see there... please enjoy!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

In the Latin would those be called ''Beautious Splateus''?
You have the God given knack for timing those logs. 

Nice!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

If you keep this up,Tim, I'm going to have to get my own mill---I want the fun of opening up the oyster and looking for pearls.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> If you keep this up,Tim, I'm going to have to get my own mill---I want the fun of opening up the oyster and looking for pearls.


If they were all pearls AND sold it'd be more fun...LOL. IF you only could see the disappointments BUT I've been Blessed and not had very many of those, the Lord Blessed me with a eye for laying out for best cuts AND timing/patience for waiting for the aging and spalting. I think the biggest disappointment Alan T. had warned me prior to cutting was a knotty oak 
here's the link http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/went-get-walnut-but-whoa-72321/ ...NOT a total loss BUT I expected deeper curl/

Da Aard THANKS!!!! Lovin' your house project....CONGRATS on the finish!!!!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Gotta love wood ****!!


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice spalting Tim! Question. What do you do with the stuff that has soft patches? Use wood hardeners?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Woodychips said:


> Nice spalting Tim! Question. What do you do with the stuff that has soft patches? Use wood hardeners?


Woody, up till now I haven't BUT I've thought about it several times ESPECIALLY when trying to fill the wood with waterlox (which is thin itself) and it's just soaking it up.

I've used lacquer mixture as a finish and i could let sit a few minutes then rub with retarder and move from solid wood to soft and fill the wood....I haven't found a trick YET for the waterlox.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

2 part epoxy works great for that.
It turns punky wood into a rock solid mass.
Generally the 1st coat soaks in fast and the 2nd coat is the finish.
Then if a hi-gloss is not wanted it can be sanded and polished to a desired sheen OR re-coated with a non oil based finish (oil based tends to want to crack).


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

I've used Polyall 2000 in the past. Not sure if it's still available. There's too much good wood without the punk out there so it's been years since I've used it.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's some pretty awesome spalting for sure Tim. Love seeing the cuts you produce.


----------

